# 10 year old -- Rough breathing and swollen lymph node



## scb175 (Mar 15, 2008)

I see this got moved to a part of the forum that doesn't get much attention... what a shame.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If a Mod moved it, (I didn't do it BTW), it was so you could get more responses from members. 

There are many members who have experience with their Goldens having Cancer. 

I am sorry your boy is having problems.

Have you considered a second opinion?

Here is a link to Vet Schools and Oncology Clinics, there is one for PA on this list.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html

Wishing you and your boy all the best.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi I hope Dude is feeling better. We had a friend that went thru this with her 10 year old Golden a few months ago. They went to the pet emergency hospital, he could not breathe, so they did a tracheotomy on their Golden. As the lyphe nodes in his throat completely swelled up so he could not breathe without the hole in his throat. They told her this is cancer, so she would need to put together $10,000 and they wanted to cut into his throat to remove the mass. There was not any mass but swelling but they did not tell her that. She did not have $10,000 and her pet insurance had lapsed since she could not afford to pay it anymore. 

After several days of steroids and antibiotics, the swelling slowly went down. It took about 3 weeks for the swelling to completely go down and have the tracheotomy closed up. The emergency vets are still pressuring her to spend thousands on chemo and for exploratory surgery but she went to a holistic vet instead. Holistic Vet said it is most likely an infection somewhere in the body or sensitivity to toxic chemicals in the environment. So far, he seems to be doing OK for the last 2 months with no more swelling. 

Humans get this too. I have had this lymph node swelling problem off and on for years. It looks terrible when I have a golf ball swelling on my neck, everyone thinks I have cancer, so I have to wear a scarf even in summer, it takes about 3 weeks for the massive swelling to go down, fortunately it has not affected my breathing so far. I made the mistake of going to the doctor to get it treated, thinking they would be giving me antibiotics for the swelling, but instead they wanted all kinds of chest xrays which are loaded with high radiation that can cause cancer. So I have learned if I can function, don't go to the doctor for this because they want me to buy tons of xrays and tests and won't help with the real problem. All they see is dollar signs and hope there is lots of insurance. Now human insurance is unaffordable so when the swelling happens I just wait the 3 weeks for the swelling to go down. Sometimes there is no pain and other times it is very painful. 
Most likely Dude has a bad infection or a sensitivity to toxic chemicals in his environment, or bad reaction to pet pesticides or vaccines. Just be careful. Make sure there are not any chemical fertilizer or herbicide or insecticide sprays used in the yard or house. Take easy going dogs walks during the cooler mornings or evenings, no over exertion as he is fighting an infection or a bad reaction to toxic chemicals so his body needs to heal. Don't let him get too hot in this summer heat.

Has he been vaccinated recently within the last 6 months? Vaccines can cause delayed reactions such as swollen lymph nodes and complications. Especially in older dogs over 8 years old. Because he is showing extreme sensitivity to either a toxic environment or an infection, he should never be vaccinated again since he is now 10 years old. 

Hopefully Dude will be feeling better soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through trauma with Dude. I know how hard it is to have something sudden like this pop up. Glad you found us. I got so much helpful information (we had a firm diagnosis of lymphoma) and so much hope from others who'd walked this path. 

First thing I'd do is make an appointment with an veterinary oncologist or internist so you know one way or the other whether or not Dude has cancer, and if so which type and stage. 

My boy, Andy, lived a mostly good 1 1/2 years after his lymphoma diagnosis. We went the Wisconsin-Madison chemo route, and when he fell out of remission at week 22 went on CeeNU for another year. The lymphoma was still in remission when he went to the Bridge. He never had fluid on his lungs. It could be anything afflicting Dude, including an infection. 

What you need is a firm diagnosis before you can even begin thinking about treatment options. I wouldn't wait too long to see an oncologist or internist. There will definitely be some available at a veterinary school, and possibly even in your area if you live near a metropolis.

BTW, you pay-as-you-go with chemo, so it doesn't have to be paid all up front. And for all you know, cancer may not even be what's affecting Dude. 

Wishing you all the best. I'll be checking up on ya to see what happens.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with taking Dude to an oncologist or a Veterinary school. Without more information you must feel confused and overwhelmed. You need a concrete answer. Sending a prayer for you and Dude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, you should take him to an oncologist who can give you some real answers.
I'm sorry you are having to go through this, but getting a solid diagnosis is the first step.


----------

